# manzanita?



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

So what's up with these guys?
They're still in bussiness right?
last time i emailed them I had a reply in one day, hopefully they;re just busy, as I need a pretty big order.....


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Give Rich a call.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

i tried, several times. Nothing.
I'll try again today. I really want that wood. lol


----------

